
Show HN: Play my real-time sketch recognition game - aliabd
https://www.gradio.app/hub/hub-sketch-recognition
======
raxxorrax
Nice. A bit biased towards knees for some reason, but it did work well.
Impressive was alarm clock, although I failed to paint a radio and it was
identified as a light bulb.

~~~
aliabd
Haha thanks! Radio is actually my favorite

------
aliabd
I created the real time interface using Gradio: [https://github.com/gradio-
app/gradio](https://github.com/gradio-app/gradio)

Original model here: [https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-
experiments](https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-experiments)

